# Health Requirements



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone have or know of any health requirements that are needed to pack with their goats? I know there is a health cert required to cross state lines but wonder if there are more requirments. With my horses I have to have a current coggins/EIA cert even in state.

Thanks!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't think there are any requirements as long as you are in your state of origin.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Isn't there an age limit...like kids under 1 year I think...don't need a health certificate?

Do you need one every time you cross a state line? or only if you are spending the night in that state...even for day use too?

I think I've been bad...We have a 48hr? rule for OR state to come to WA state but not vise verse yet right? 

We should get working on that!


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

I guess I'll make up a notebook for the goats like I have for the horses with their health info and such.

Thank you!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Not vice versa, Jan P is supposed to be working on it but it never got done yet.
It depends on what state but most states don't require a cert till they are 6 months old. But, except for Montana one year I've never even been asked even at an inspection point to produce papers for goats.

Fruit problems, yes, goats, no. You also only need certs for the state you are going to, not all the ones you pass through. But, if you don't have your papers for the that state they can make you go back to your state of origin and start over, so it's worth checking. Your local vet can make the appropriate calls, but health certs for us are $50 each animal here, so I tend to do my own homework before I decide to involve them, since they will just tell you you need them.


----------

